# Removed



## tbr415 (Nov 18, 2013)

I am looking for a German shepherd as a family pet to surprise my wife, and to stay with her when I deploy so she feels safer while at home alone. So of course, I want a protective dog but also one that will be manageable for my wife when she is alone.

I know she wants a red/black, and I am thinking Male. I want it to be trainable in some limited protection duties but definitely not anything really extreme, as I said it has to be manageable for her. So in my limited reading I see the talk of show/working line dogs and I understand either will be energetic, but as both of us work full time it will need to be able to stay home during the day without tearing anything up (we do have a fairly large fenced back yard).


With that said, has anyone heard of {Removed} I definitely want to get a quality dog, but would like to limit my budget to around $2000. Feel free to offer any other recommendations you may have.

Thank you!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'd keep looking...


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Agree with Onyx


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Same here. Keep looking. Much better show line options out there.


----------



## tbr415 (Nov 18, 2013)

Lucy Dog said:


> Same here. Keep looking. Much better show line options out there.


So should I be focusing more on a 'Show' line then? As opposed to 'Working' line? I have seen some conflicting information on the major differences

Thank you


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Showline is different than Working line. But what Paul was saying is there are better showline breeders out there. Which one you want is a personal preference. If you are interested in showline, contact Huerta Hof. If they do not have anything available, they can point you in the right direction.

Personally, I love the working line dogs. The look, temperament, ability.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

tbr415 said:


> So should I be focusing more on a 'Show' line then? As opposed to 'Working' line? I have seen some conflicting information on the major differences
> 
> Thank you


You said you had a preference towards black and reds, so I assumed you were looking for show lines. Plus most of the dogs from that breeder come from show line stock. 

You should focus on whatever you prefer. A good breeder should be able to match you up with what you're looking for no matter what line they breed.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Since she has to live with the dog I would involve her in choosing the dog, and not "surprise" her. 
My MIL lived with a surprise dog for 14 years and never said anything until after the dog died. It was not the dog of her choice. That is sad for both her and the dog.


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

wolfy dog said:


> Since she has to live with the dog I would involve her in choosing the dog, and not "surprise" her.
> My MIL lived with a surprise dog for 14 years and never said anything until after the dog died. It was not the dog of her choice. That is sad for both her and the dog.


+1!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

good responsible breeders would never go along with surprising someone with one of their puppies. Seldom does it go well.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

tried to cut and paste from the web site but white print does not show -- anyway on the web site they say {Removed}

just with that I would go elsewhere.

whoever's project this is should be in charge of socializing the pups and training the dogs . How else are you going to know them.
At this moment the trainer is a young boy , a child . What training then?
Let the children groom the dogs and plunk down the bowls of prepared food .

better yet , let one person take charge and be responsible for everything to get thorough knowledge and handle on what is going on .

weird


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

You can still make it a surprise without goofing up. Contact the breeder you end up wanting to use, explain the situation and have them pick a pup that suits. Surprise the wifey by saying something like:

"Hey hon, you have a spare XX hours to burn today? Yes? Well then we are going to Von SHepherds today and see the dog I would like to gift to you. If this is too much for you right now we will re-schedule the purchase and get one when you are ready/". 

Or something like that, make it so handing the pup to her is not the surprise.


----------



## tbr415 (Nov 18, 2013)

She has wanted one for about 3 years and has kept bugging me about getting one. I know exactly what she wants (she's shown me plenty of pictures)! As long as it's cute, loving, and playful she doesn't care. Plus I'm going to tell her once I find a breeder not when I get the puppy since I could never get away with that much money disappearing without her freaking out! The surprise is more that I'm finally letting her get one, not just giving her a puppy with a bow on it.


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

tbr415 said:


> I am looking for a German shepherd as a family pet to surprise my wife, and to stay with her when I deploy so she feels safer while at home alone. So of course, I want a protective dog but also one that will be manageable for my wife when she is alone.
> 
> I know she wants a red/black, and I am thinking Male. I want it to be trainable in some limited protection duties but definitely not anything really extreme, as I said it has to be manageable for her. So in my limited reading I see the talk of show/working line dogs and I understand either will be energetic, but as both of us work full time it will need to be able to stay home during the day without tearing anything up (we do have a fairly large fenced back yard).
> 
> ...


Maybe true haus kennels?? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I can not find their dogs on the OFA site or in the SV database. They could have been rated by PennHip, but usually people put that on their site. Hip and elbow certification are the minimum I would require of the dogs. That alone would make me look elsewhere.


----------

